# Best T to handle?



## Stealth Taco (Aug 20, 2004)

I realise that it really depends on the temperment of the spider and the willingness of the owner to handle a tarantula, however, I would just like an opinion, what tarantulas (IYO) are the most docile and easiest to handle?


If anyone says Usambara I'm gonna die laughing


----------



## Sequin (Aug 20, 2004)

Chaco golden knee


----------



## Zoo Keeper (Aug 20, 2004)

Of the T's, I have or have had in the past, A. hentzi, B. albopilosum, B. emelia, G. rosea, and beleive it or not L. parahybana.


----------



## Zorack (Aug 20, 2004)

well certinaly not a usmabra (P Murimus), i own one myself, i got my self a pair of extra long tweasers to remove dead crickets, it attacks anything that moves.... Anyway to the point..

My Avic Avic is lovely, i dont handle it often (so i dont stress to it much), but when i do he/she is really nice, although it dont like comming onto my hand that much (proberly thinks im gonna eat it, lol), its only once shot poo at me, because my friend is really scared of spiders and when the spider touched him he totally freaked and it shot poo, this spider will not bite u or shoot hairs, it will only shoot u with poo 

heres a pic of me holding avic and a pic of its beauty, enjoy


----------



## Randomosity (Aug 20, 2004)

hey Taco....OBT =D

You can handle mine if you want...MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Randy (Aug 20, 2004)

i handle my OBT although they're not kinda docile and "friendly" type.. but so far so good, it did try to escape a few times but i always ask my friend to stand-by in case of an excape when i handle my obt so u can get an obt and try it out too!! but at own risk !! hahaha!!


----------



## mouse (Aug 20, 2004)

out of all of mine .. i'll only pick up my rosie (she's the biggest right now), i will hold the curly hair and the rio grande gold (but my rio grande gold doesn't have the "sticky feet" like my rosie, so i'm kinda worried about it slipping and falling. my husband holds ALL of my T's..a.avic and his fav. the t.blondi.
the rest is too little for me too hold (1/4 - 3/4" all eight slings).
gonna get an OBT for hubby soon. he'd pick it up...just like he does the t.blondi ( it's only 2" right now, but he has it crawling all over him).
dianne


----------



## Joy (Aug 20, 2004)

Anything in the genera Eupalaestrus or Grammastola   

Joy


----------



## Brian S (Aug 20, 2004)

My G rosea and A avic are both docile enuff to handle even though I hardly ever do.


----------



## cichlidsman (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm gonna vote G.rosea.


----------



## MyNameHere (Aug 20, 2004)

I actually posted this Q about a month ago, but I'm having a hard time finding the thread to link to here.

Anyway, the responses I got were typically in favor of _Avicularia spp_., _Brachypelma spp_., and _Grammastola spp_.  With overwhelming favor to _B. emilia_ and _smithi_ (Mx Red Knee) and _G. aureostriata_ (Chaco Golden Knee).


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Aug 20, 2004)

*I agree with Joy. (see above)*

*The "Pink Zebra Beauty" - Eupalaestrus campestratus - is, IMO, the most docile tarantula in the trade and the best beginner "pet". I let kids pet their fangs. I make them "play dead" upside down in the palm of my hand. I've even put them in my mouth, but the several days of swelling reminded me that sometimes I am just plain stupid. Similar, but larger, is the "Chaco Giant Gold-knee" - Grammostola aureostriata, which is my favorite non-arboreal New World species. Contrary to popular opinion, some G. rosea - "Chilean Rose" - are not docile at all, but most are, and it is another popular choice. Then there's that jet black beauty Grammostola pulchra - "Brazilian Black". Stick with the these two genera as Joy wrote. Avics can be good for the more experienced handler, but are jumpy and fast; Brachys can be also good, but most are hardcore urticating hair flickers. Your sensitivity to these hairs will dictate whether you want to handle them - I don't. Of the Brachys, I think B. albopilosum is the best for handling (or B. smithi if you have a calm specimen and are not hypersensitive to urticating hairs like me).*


----------



## Ultimate Instar (Aug 20, 2004)

In some ways, the Aviculariae are better to handle.  You have a lesser risk from the urticating hairs and you don't have to worry as much about the T falling.  If I am showing someone how I handle my Ts, I use my very docile A. versicolor.  I could use one of my Brachys but I don't want to take the risk of a fall.

Karen N.


----------



## MeteoRa (Aug 20, 2004)

Lasiodorides striatus......


----------



## mick (Aug 20, 2004)

I'd have to say A.Versicolor as well.  

Mick


----------



## gusman1204 (Aug 20, 2004)

do any of you guys handle pokies? i know they are dam fast but are they actually that agressive, im relatively new to the happyb but already got 10 T's and one of my last additions was 4" P. Regalis, his/her speed freaks me out but i still wonna try handlin eventualy


----------



## Joe1968 (Aug 20, 2004)

well if asking for the "best" T to handle, i would say my adult A. versicolor, mine is very docile, she wont even move or wiggle around when i pick her up, she's very sweet.


----------



## cichlidsman (Aug 20, 2004)

gusman1204 said:
			
		

> do any of you guys handle pokies? i know they are dam fast but are they actually that agressive, im relatively new to the happyb but already got 10 T's and one of my last additions was 4" P. Regalis, his/her speed freaks me out but i still wonna try handlin eventualy


from what i have read, if they bite it will hurt. but hey it's your body.


----------



## gusman1204 (Aug 20, 2004)

I heard that too


----------



## cichlidsman (Aug 20, 2004)

gusman1204 said:
			
		

> I heard that too


as long as you know.  i wish you luck.


----------



## Gir (Aug 20, 2004)

Any pokey 

EDIT: lol that was a joke, I didnt see that someone was acually considering it. Bad idea they are very nervous and their bite is supposed to cause excrutiating pain. I saw a pic of Bearpaw holding one though.


----------



## Mikeymike (Aug 21, 2004)

lol eassssy......chaco gold knee, my only sling that doesnt rape me senseless anytime i change the water dish. Vey shy and friendly, a great choice.

<Mikey>


----------



## Dekejis (Aug 21, 2004)

Of the critters in my collection I've held, I'd say hands down, my Eupalaestrus campestratus. As Michael said in his post, I can lie her on her back on my hand and she's exceptionally gentle. I have two, and both will sit on your hand for hours on end and just occasionally shift themselves to get more comfortable. I also have and handled G. pulchra, a few different Aphonopelmas (which seem kinda variable), several different Avics and L. Parahybana. Surprisingly, the parahybanas I've held are not bad.. not really defensive per se, but the slightest little thing makes them bolt like mad. I had one run up my arm.. and up my neck.. across my ear (talk about getting the willies), and face before I managed to coax it into strolling down my ponytail back into its cage.


----------



## Stealth Taco (Aug 21, 2004)

soon I shall handle my chaco golden becuase he/she just molted yesterday! grew from 1/2 to 1 inch! huzzah!


----------



## MilkmanWes (Aug 21, 2004)

The only one of mine that was coopertative enough to get onto my hand was my rosea but last week she started getting into a defense posture at any contact with her tank and attacked  the tweezers so I figure she is done with that game.

My A. Avic is crafty and when I try to herd it on my hand iit will turn to the side as soon as it senses it's next step is warm flesh. The 3 or 4 times it has happened she has treadmilled a bit before relaxing a bit.


----------



## luther (Aug 21, 2004)

I think I'm going to have to get an E.campestratus next time a vacancy appears in my tanks.

I'd like to throw in a vote for B.vagans.  It's a little more skittish than B.smithi but, im my experience, it's pretty nice to handle and won't kick hair so much.  I would give a thumbs up to B.vagans, smithi and emilia in general.


----------



## pitbulllady (Aug 21, 2004)

My most reliably-docile T is by far my Grammostola aureostriata.  I've never seen any slightest indication of a threat or defensive move from her, and she never objects to stepping up onto my hands(yeah, handS-with an "S", since she's bigger than just one of my hands by a good bit).  Of the five G. roseas I have or have had, only one so far has not had "bad days" when they would rear up or even lunge if I so much as opened the cage, and one was just downright nasty.  My G. pulchra is much better now than she was, since she used to be very skittish and one of the worst hair-kickers EVER, but she has stopped kicking hairs, though, since her moult.  Last night she surprised me by rearing and striking out with her forelegs at me as I was unearthing her water dish, which she'd buried.  I guess she did't want to see me undermine all her hard work and effort!  My E. campestratus has mellowed considerably since her last moult, too, but occasionally she will give me the "butt threat", as I call it, and prior to her moult, she  was absolutely wicked, the only one of my T's that actually would HISS at me!  I've seen and handled other PZB's that were very defensive and prone to threat postures and hair-kicking, much worse than any of my Brachy's.  None of my Brachy's have ever threat-postured, though they do occasionally flick hairs.  My B. boehmei is prone to sudden panic attacks and taking off in a tizzy at the least little thing, so I don't hold her often for fear not of her biting, but falling.  Sometimes my Curlies will take off without warning, too, and both love to web my hand extensively while I am holding them, and that stuff is a *&^%$ to rub off!  My Avic avic never fails to shoot crap bombs at me if I try to handle her, and she had impeccable aim!  My Avic metallica is a very gentle spider, seems to enjoy sitting on my arm or shirt, and have less to worry about her falling, with her being an arboreal.  HOWEVER, she is such a pain to get back into her enclosure, that I usally just leave her alone-never let anyone tell you that spiders don't know when they are going to be picked up, or put back into a cage, 'cause that one sure does!

pitbulllady


----------



## MyNameHere (Aug 21, 2004)

Mikeymike said:
			
		

> chaco gold knee, my only sling that doesnt rape me senseless anytime i change the water dish.
> <Mikey>


OOOOOOHHHHHH, that's gotta be painful....  what does your crisis counselor say about you subjecting yourself to repeated violation by spiders?


----------



## Joy (Aug 21, 2004)

gusman1204 said:
			
		

> do any of you guys handle pokies? i know they are dam fast but are they actually that agressive, im relatively new to the happyb but already got 10 T's and one of my last additions was 4" P. Regalis, his/her speed freaks me out but i still wonna try handlin eventualy


There are quite a few people who do, including myself.  Before attempting it, however, I would strongly suggest you:

1) read the Poecilotheria bite reports on this site so you know the risks involved;

2) acquire plenty of experience in handling tarantulas in general, and take all possible precautions for the spider's safety.  Among other things, it's recommeded that you handle on a carpeted floor or other soft surface, in a room devoid of inaccessible, spider-sized hiding places and also devoid of onlookers who might react unfavorably to a large spider suddenly leaping onto their body;

3) make sure the Poecilotheria in question is in a good mood!

Joy


----------



## Bearskin10 (Aug 22, 2004)

Joy said:
			
		

> There are quite a few people who do, including myself.  Before attempting it, however, I would strongly suggest you:
> 
> 1) read the Poecilotheria bite reports on this site so you know the risks involved;
> 
> ...


I second what Joy just said here and add maybe start out by holding other arboreals Avics, Taps and Psalmos first, that will help you learn as to what to expect from them as they act in a lot of ways like pokies and if you do make the wrong move and get tagged by one of them it won't be nearly as bad of a bite.  Greg


----------



## Dekejis (Aug 22, 2004)

I second a lot of the prior statements, having a good room where there aren't a lot of hiding spaces, a preferably a carpet is really a major plus. That's one of the biggest reasons I rarely, if ever, hold my Ts. I'm more worried about the T getting lost than getting bit (not that I'm really excited about that either, but you know what I mean). I have way too much clutter!
I would say start with something slow and gentle and see how *you* feel about holding the T. A lot of the animals recommended in this thread are great choices. Find out how you react to the T and if this is something for you. Some folks react badly to sudden movements or the feeling of having a spider on their person. For example, I have a friend who really wants to hold Ts, but she's way too twitchy- she'll try holding one and out of nowhere, just freak and drop the T even though it wasn't moving. Anyway, just some things to think about before you get started.


----------



## joe8421 (Nov 9, 2005)

all the Avicularia for me  ,too docile


----------



## rwfoss (Nov 9, 2005)

Here's another vote for Grammostola aureostriata and Eupalaestrus campestratus. The Chaco will not fuss about being picked up, and will walk around and "strut her stuff" when she is on you. The pink zebra will sometimes flick when we initially take her out of her home, but once out - zzzzzzz. She is ideal for showing to kids, or severe arachnophobes, as she can be pet without fear of her moving.

Our others that are handled without hesitation are A. avicularia, A. chalcodes, A. sp (Carlsbad Green), A. wichitanum, B. albopilosum, B. smithi, and our G. rosea.

Rick


----------



## Zeus9699 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Best*

The most docile tarantulas, in my humble opinion, are the Chaco Golden Knees and the Rose. I have never heard of either of these species being even the slightest bit aggressive.


----------



## scolex (Apr 25, 2008)

*Handle this*

The only ones I have not handled are my slings Psalmopoeus pulcher, Tapinauchenius purpureus and any I don't have. I dreed the day I have to with my Tap p.!


----------



## Aschamne (Apr 26, 2008)

I would have to say my Crassicrus lamanai, she will lay on her back on the palm of my hand.

Art


----------



## KRT (Jun 20, 2008)

I vote for Grammostola aureostriata. It s very nice spider like teddy bear.


----------



## robc (Jun 20, 2008)

I hold my L. Parahybana all the time - she's very calm and has never threatened...I've heard that some do though...maybe I'm just lucky.


----------



## gbbgirl (Jun 20, 2008)

I hope my parahybana grows up to be like that one!

The only kids that i get out to play with any frequency would be:
G. rosea babies (I've known them since they came out of the egg sack!)
A. anax (totally chill 2 incher)
A. versicolor 3&1/2'' (very twitchy, speedy and jumpy but a fun challenge)


----------



## proper_tea (Jun 20, 2008)

Our Chaco is nuts... She strikes at tweasers.  Same with the B. Sabulosum.  Our pet hamster-spider is the B. Smithi.  Our A. Avic is cool to hold by us, but I wouldn't put it in anyone's hand who I thought might be jumpy.  She's skiddish and will bolt, and I can see her getting dropped.


----------



## crpy (Jun 20, 2008)

Randy said:


> i handle my OBT although they're not kinda docile and "friendly" type.. but so far so good, it did try to escape a few times but i always ask my friend to stand-by in case of an excape when i handle my obt so u can get an obt and try it out too!! but at own risk !! hahaha!!


You mean ,when you pass out from anaphylactic shock;P


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 20, 2008)

MeteoRa said:


> Lasiodorides striatus......


Mine is very easy to handle. However, my A. anax is far and away the best handling bug i have. She will just sit there and not move ...of course she pretty much does that weather you handle her or not. I can flip her upside down and she will stay there. She is very good at "sit, stay"
We did a show at the state park on native Ts and i had her out most of the day . she never acted up at all and wasnt disturbed by all the people hovering around her either.


----------



## Lennie Collins (Jun 20, 2008)

I have 14 tarantulas soon to be 15 and I handle all mine. I also handled other species I do not own. It is all a  matter of opinion. I prefer to hold my:

Nhandu Coloratovillosus, Laisodora Parahybana, and Acanthoscurria Geniculatata because of their size and Megaphobema Robusta because of it's "odd" defensive justures.


----------



## Zoltan (Jun 20, 2008)

In my opinion, the best to T to handle is a dead one.  That way the chance of you getting bit is 0.


----------



## Ram! (Jun 20, 2008)

B. Albopilosum.


----------



## samsbugs (Jun 20, 2008)

*Lots*

Aphonopelmas, Brachypelmas and Grammastollas are mostly bullet proof as far as holding. Their are exceptions, the one that bit me was a G. rosea, no others to date.
Sam


----------



## the nature boy (Jun 20, 2008)

*E. campestratus (pink zebra beauty) or G. aureostriata (chaco golden knee)!*

G. aureostriata and E. campestratus are my votes--hands down.

--the nature boy


----------



## stevecooper (Jun 26, 2008)

I vote rose hair and versicolor.


----------



## DMTWI (Jun 26, 2008)

My G. rosea is very calm, she's a CB 8-year old big baby. Our Chaco is also pretty easy going, he/she is just a little juvie though.


----------



## Remigius (Jun 26, 2008)

Don't know the exact species name (I need an identification on it), but even my girlfriend has successfully handled it: 

http://republika.pl/blog_nm_3412980/3908989/tr/pajak.jpg


----------



## stevecooper (Jun 26, 2008)

must be a new species.  Quick think of a name?  It has to have bird eater in it since it soo big and big spiders only eat birds.  Steve


----------



## stonemantis (Jun 26, 2008)

I am going to give a top five handables on tarantula species IMO. However it all depends on the disposition of the animal being handled because everybody has their days once in a while.

1) Eupalaestrus campestratus - Very docile, might kick hair or evade handler
    when suprised. Overall they tolerate just about anything as far as handling
    goes.

2) Brachypelma albopilosum - Very docile, kicks hair when frightened or when
    they don't want to move. Overall they don't like to move unless food is
    present the best pet furry rock IMO.

3) Grammostola pulchra - Docile and sweet, kick hairs when suprised and are
    quick to evade when disturbed IMO. Overall they are quicker moving than
    the above species IMO but, are true sweet hearts.

4) Avicularia avicularia - Docile and quick, quite agile and will jump when
    frightened. Overall Fast and quick to jump but, very sweet.

5) Avicularia versicolor -Semi Docile and quick, reluctant to bite unless
   cornered and will jump when frightened. Overall Fast and a little
   tempermental but, a great species to handle.

This list are my personal picks when people ask to handle my animals. I always make sure the tarantula is safe first as well as the person handling it. Also if accidents happen (It's possible) be prepared.

Brian


----------



## Medicinewolf (Jun 28, 2008)

*That flicking thing...*

Not the spider flicking hairs---the problem of you automatically flicking something off your hand when you get surprised or frightened. 

I'm a newbie who owns only one T: a female Chaco. The BEST advice I got when I queried the spider lists about wanting to handle my T was this: You need to know how you react to being bitten---by anything---before you try and pick up a T. If you know you could take a bite and not fling the spider, then go ahead and try.

Honestly, that information helped me soooo much. I've been bitten by parakeets, dungeness crabs (WAY ouch!!), chipmunks and pet snakes, so from experience, I knew that I could keep still when I needed to. 

My Chaco, "Oon-chee," has been a delight to hold. She moves reeeeaaallly sloooowwly when she steps on on my hand, and then webs me all over. She is a bit elusive to catch these days, as she's constructing a very long and curvy tunnel in her enclosure. I've watched her carry out the substrate mouthful by mouthful. Too cute


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jun 28, 2008)

A. hentzi. None of my dozen or so of this species ever kicks hairs or gives me any sort of threat display of any type. If you are ever in doubt about handleing a T, this is one species that is easy to judge and deal with. All the other 100 or so T's in my collection will and have given me some sort of posture to let me know that they don't like what I'm doing but not the hentzi.


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Jun 28, 2008)

I used to agree with G.rosea but lately everytime i try to handle it lately it tries to bite me it hasnt gotten me yet but I dont get it Ive never had a problem with her before its weird she very slowly and calmly approaches my hand feels them out and when shes about to climb on my hand she whips out the fangs today was the closest shes gotten to biting me so im gonna lay off for a while the only thing i can figure is that she is in premolt but i dont know cause her abdomen isnt too enlarged she is still eating fine and her activity has not decreased the only other indicator is she has been going through water like nobodys buisness i have to fill her water dish every day cause its empty


----------



## dannax (Jun 29, 2008)

hardlucktattoo said:


> I used to agree with G.rosea but lately everytime i try to handle it lately it tries to bite me it hasnt gotten me yet but I dont get it Ive never had a problem with her before its weird she very slowly and calmly approaches my hand feels them out and when shes about to climb on my hand she whips out the fangs today was the closest shes gotten to biting me so im gonna lay off for a while the only thing i can figure is that she is in premolt but i dont know cause her abdomen isnt too enlarged she is still eating fine and her activity has not decreased the only other indicator is she has been going through water like nobodys buisness i have to fill her water dish every day cause its empty


yeah, same with mine... weird happenings. my p. murnius and p. lugardi haven't even tried me like she has been the last week or so.


----------



## dalitan (Jun 29, 2008)

G. Aureostriata....heheheh...


----------



## kendrickkey (Jun 30, 2008)

i have a question

what is the  difference between lasiodora klugi and lasiodora parahybana?


----------



## rjustice7 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Handling...*

I handle my B. Albopilosum, and G. Aureostriata frequently, although they're both still slings lol.  Interesting about the L. Parahybana being handleable though...I saw someone towards the beginning of this thread mention that.

I have a little 1/4 inch L. Parahybana, so I imagine I'll try handling it too when it gets a little bigger.

The B. Albopilosum almost always craps on my hand lol, and the G. Aureostriata just sits in one place and looks at me.

-Rob


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jun 30, 2008)

In my experience _Grammostola_ is the best *genus* to handle followed by  _Aphonopelma_. Many Brachys hair flick, and many Avics are fast and are more likely to hit the floor than a Grammy.

My favorites to handle are:
_Grammostola rosea  
Grammostola pulchra  
Grammostola aureostriata  
Grammostola sp _Red Concepcion  
_Aphonopelma semmanni_  

And not your typical hair flicking Brachy and maybe the most docile T to hold:
_Brachypelma albopilosum_


----------



## vbrooke (Jun 30, 2008)

I love handling my H. gigas. It thinks it's an earring.


----------



## jb62 (Mar 30, 2011)

Eupalaestrus weijenberghi.
Euathlus sp."red" both friendly and easy.
Euathlus sp."red" seems to enjoy coming out or plays footsie through tank bars or once lid off they wait then clime out.

These are both known as the best to handle without worry.


----------



## micheldied (Mar 30, 2011)

What is it with old threads always popping up from the grave??


----------



## malhomme (Apr 1, 2011)

jb62 said:


> Eupalaestrus weijenberghi.
> Euathlus sp."red" both friendly and easy.
> Euathlus sp."red" seems to enjoy coming out or plays footsie through tank bars or once lid off they wait then clime out.
> 
> These are both known as the best to handle without worry.


+1 on the E. weijenbergh.  I think mine goes to sleep while it sits on my chest.  It's even more docile than my PZB.


----------



## Lolita (Apr 1, 2011)

malhomme said:


> +1 on the E. weijenbergh.  I think mine goes to sleep while it sits on my chest.  It's even more docile than my PZB.


how do you know it's sleeping?


----------

